# NWSL games today



## Soccer43 (Sep 12, 2020)

Any thoughts about the two matches today?  Spirit vs Sky blue was interesting.  Each team has one of the “super stars” that passed up on college to go pro and interesting to see how they are doing.  I don’t get the AS thing - started but never really got involved in play until around min 40.  One of the announcers quoted one of her teammates (forward) saying she was unpredictable - they were talking about it as if it was a positive but don’t you want your forward to know whyou are doing to combine and work off each other?  

For MP - she had a couple good moments but the announcer spent most of the time talking about how she has been out of the loop from her injury and now hoping to get back to some “bright spots”.    

I expected to see a much higher level of involvement from each with all the hype. Wonder if either regrets their decision to skip out of college.


----------



## Giesbock (Sep 12, 2020)

Pretty tough to see a pro forward not get over the ball and score two easy ones for Houston...instead cringe worthy lean back lazy shots well over goal.  At least she was able to get a tidy assist later.  Some pretty casual distribution out of the back almost led to goals going both ways.  If I were coach, I’d ask for more focus, speed, quality first touches.  

All in all, so awesome to watch women’s soccer on CBS!!

I mentioned on another thread that some NFL franchises should bring women’s soccer/ futbol under their wing and make it financially viable for our best players to stay here, and attract the world’s best to come here.  They can bring big time sponsor contracts, youth academies and begin to make up for all the NFLs misdeeds vis-a-vis gender bias and objectification of women.


----------

